# Shawn Obasi.



## AnnunakiKungFu (Feb 21, 2012)

So I am just wondering what the WC people on this forum think about Shawn Obasi and using Wing Chun in the UCL?


----------



## Domino (Feb 21, 2012)

Seen the videos, no need to act like he did. Havn't noticed much wing chun in the cage but good luck to him.


----------



## Wonky Wonhyo (Feb 21, 2012)

A vocal minority of MMA'ers are always questioning the lack of TCMA'ers in competition so it is nice to see somebody giving it a shot.

I don't think the video's of him on his hands and knees praying to fight have done him any favours though but best of luck to him. Anybody who is prepared to get into the ring has bigger cajones than me


----------



## WingChunIan (Feb 21, 2012)

the clip of his audition didn't look good but then it does also show another side of why there are no alternatives to the MT BJJ wrestling fraternity in MMA. It's big business and they hold all the cards. Fair play to him for getting in the ring / cage but even allowing for the effects of pressure there isn't really ever much wing chun on show.


----------



## WCman1976 (May 29, 2012)

I am in agreement with what people have said here. That audition for M1 was terrible. Then again I don't know why they asked a wing chun man to do muay thai moves. There was another video I saw of him in the ring, and he looked like your standard kickboxer. I wish him luck with his career, but he needs to stop saying he is a wing chun man when he looks nothing like one inside the ring.


----------



## Carol (May 29, 2012)

Edit...wrong thread

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

